# Ads still hosed?



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

I saw a previous post about problems with an ad server. I'm not having a problem with things getting hung, but going "back" is all messed up. After viewing a thread, hitting the back button my my browser just makes the ads on the right side go blank. A seconds "back" is needed to get back to the next menu level. If I've gone through a couple pages it's a bunch of "backs" to get out of the mess.

I've seen this with 2 different PCs ( though both running Opera ) so it's something that's changed on the site in the last few days. No other site seems to have the same problem.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

The ad servers are being tinkered with this week so there may be some issues.


----------



## dkaz (Aug 30, 2007)

Idearat, I'll look into your problems.

I have not heard the same complaints from anyone else (or experienced them myself), so I assume they might be Opera-related bugs with the ads.

I'll let you know if i figured something out.


----------



## indyrobb (Feb 9, 2005)

I've been having this problem today as well, only sometimes it's taking me 3 backs before it actually moves back to the previous page. However, I'm using IE 7, not Opera.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

indyrobb said:


> I've been having this problem today as well, only sometimes it's taking me 3 backs before it actually moves back to the previous page. However, I'm using IE 7, not Opera.


 This has been happening to me too. I have to hit back multiple times now.


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

Ditto here, on Opera and on IE7. Haven't tried on Safari recently.


----------



## indyrobb (Feb 9, 2005)

Still going on here as well. It's the only place I'm having problems with. What I see in the bar at the bottom of IE is that it's "waiting for ad.yieldmanager.com" and then a quick DNS error, then it says "connecting to 127.0.0.1" and then stops. Using Comcast as my ISP.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

indyrobb said:


> Still going on here as well. It's the only place I'm having problems with. What I see in the bar at the bottom of IE is that it's "waiting for ad.yieldmanager.com" and then a quick DNS error, then it says "connecting to 127.0.0.1" and then stops. Using Comcast as my ISP.


Do you have an entry in your hosts file on your PC for ad.yieldmanager.com? 127.0.0.1 is the "loop back" address, i.e., your PC's network card.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

It's been frustrating for the last few weeks. I did some searching and found other instances of other boards being hosed in the same manner. From what I gather it's a javascript redirection issue. I've edited my preferences for this site to disable javascript and it works if I go into a thread normally. If I try to jump to the 1st unread post I have to manually approve the redirection.

If I look at the "back" history, when I enter a thread I might be 3-4 hops away from the point where I entered the thread. I can jump back to the specific forum by using a pull down list, but it's sure not as easy as just using mouse gestures for a single "back" function.

This is the only board I have the problem with and it started a little before the first time I asked about. Since then I've upgraded Opera and used a brand new PC with the same results so I'm pretty convinced something got screwed up here around the first of June.


----------



## indyrobb (Feb 9, 2005)

I found the issue - it seems spybot has yieldmanager.com as part of it's immunization list. I went into my registry did a find on "yield" which came back with a couple of keys, deleted them, and then restarted IE. Everything seems to be back to normal - very quick even! 

Or, in IE 7 you can goto Tools, Internet Options, Security, Restricted Sites, Sites and remove it there.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

indyrobb said:


> I found the issue - it seems spybot has yieldmanager.com as part of it's immunization list. I went into my registry did a find on "yield" which came back with a couple of keys, deleted them, and then restarted IE. Everything seems to be back to normal - very quick even!
> 
> Or, in IE 7 you can goto Tools, Internet Options, Security, Restricted Sites, Sites and remove it there.


That shouldn't be my issue, I don't use spybot or IE. But the problem I had did come about after a change in the ads here ( hence this thread's title)


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Another tidbit.

I was in the ElementOwnersClub.com forums tonight, also powered by Vbulletin. No problems going back at all. If it matters, they are running 3.6.7 vs .8 here.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

It's working ok for me now. I ended up re-enabling automatic redirection but disabling javascript just for this site. The only apparent difference is that most of the ads along the right side are now missing, just an empty box.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

I am having this problem as well; it's been going on for a while now. On 2 separate XP machines running IE.


----------



## indyrobb (Feb 9, 2005)

Is anyone else having problems with this again? I double checked and I don't have the yieldmanager in my registry or restricted sites, so what I did to fix it last time won't work this time. 

I'm having to press the back button 3 or 4 times before I can get back to the previous page. There were several MS updates last week, but I'm pretty sure those were installed several days before I started seeing this.


----------

